# Anyone doing the porcelain ornaments?



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not real happy with the results I'm getting with the porcelain ornaments.

They seem to be darker and blurrier and just a tinge redder compared to printing the exact same image on a plastic unisub magnet.

Is this normal or do I still not have my settings right for the ornaments? 

I am doing these as custom photo ornaments and all of the customers so far have been thrilled but I am not. I'd like to get the same picture quality I get when printing to the plastic magnets, aluminum magnets or the ceramic tiles I do (am thrilled with all of those products).

On any of these pretty much what I see on my screen is what I get when subbed but with these ornaments I am just not being able to count on that. Like I said, slightly blurring (not as crisp an image) darker and with a reddish tinge compared to printing the same image on another product.

I have my heat press set to 385 and 280 sec (the settings from coastal business said 400 at 2 min but the results were really bad. conde's site recommended 400 and 240 sec and these are the best settings Ive found so far at 385 and 280 sec).

I I have a teflon sheet, then thermal padding (think its like 1/32 of an inch) then blank paper, ornament, image, another piece blank paper, another thermal pad.

Thought I'd see if anyone had any thoughts before making the few I have left to make today

Thank you,

Melinda


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I think you have too much wiggle room. From top down: thermal pad, teflon, blank paper, image, ornament, blank paper to prevent suction on bottom platen pad. Med to firm pressure, 375 or more, for 360 seconds.

The image should be on top of the ornament to be pressed onto it rather than having the ornament pressed into the image.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

410 for 2.5 minutes, on all the holiday shapes from conde, have used these directions for years and have NEVER had an issue. 

If still having problems you might want to talk to David or Sonya at conde, they are very knowledgeable 

Thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I got mine from Paramount Services.


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out this video link. To me it is always easier to see it done than reading about it.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLRbvubP-fs&feature=related[/media] 

I hope this helps

Rich


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

thank you to all for your suggestions (and the video).

I was using the thermal pad both under the ornament and on top of it. I think that was the biggest cause of my problems since I was having to *cook* them for 5.5-6 minutes and they were blurry like I was using the wrong side of the paper.

I had watched a video on condes site and they had the image on the bottom then the ornament and about 5.5 minutes and that worked enough to get the rest of the orders I had done. 

after watching the above video I changed it to teflon sheet>ornament>image>blank paper>thermal pad and set it for 410 and 2.5 as per the above post and they came out fantastic. crisp and clear just like everything else I've printed. so now I'll be ready for the next christmas anyway  I sold around 50 of these in just a week I had them and everyone who bought them was thrilled but me (but I knew what they COULD look like).

thanks again to all. hope this helps someone else.


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Glad it was a help to you.

Keep making money with your business!


----------

